# Canada Reform Alliance Party



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

No, I don't remember it when they called it that, because it was never called that.

It was the Reform Party of Canada. Then the Canadian Conservative Reform Alliance (no party). Then the Canadian Reform Conservative Alliance. Then the Canadian Alliance. Then the Conservative Party.

History fail.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

They also had that Democratic Reform deal with Chuck Strahl...

Sad thing was: Reform never wanted to reform anything, they just hated Mulroney, and the Alliance - it sounded like a movie production company, or a poorly built Renault that was sold by AMC.

Their new name is so original... beejacon


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> No, I don't remember it when they called it that, because it was never called that.
> 
> It was the Reform Party of Canada. Then the Canadian Conservative Reform Alliance (no party). Then the Canadian Reform Conservative Alliance. Then the Canadian Alliance. Then the Conservative Party.
> 
> History fail.


I recall a short period of the Canadian Conservative Reform Alliance Party until, like, Wednesday after the convention when the media referred to the CCRAP Party. Then officials said "We didn't do it, nobody saw us do it and you can't prove a thing."


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

They're still CCRAP, IMHO. They just managed a hostile takeover of the Progressive Conservatives, after they talked Peter Mackay into going against his own written promise. Now they are the Regressive Conservative Party. Born in deceit and promoting opportunism over principle.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Born in deceit and promoting opportunism over principle.


Sounds like a sermon I once heard... downright evangelical.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Whatever. I'm stepping up... I want to be saved!

[from the Harperites, that is]


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hallelujah!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Sounds like a sermon I once heard... downright evangelical.


Yeah, I thought you'd like that. Now repent, sinner!!!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> No, I don't remember it when they called it that, because it was never called that.
> 
> It was the Reform Party of Canada. Then the Canadian Conservative Reform Alliance (no party). Then the Canadian Reform Conservative Alliance. Then the Canadian Alliance. Then the Conservative Party.
> 
> History fail.


No, no, I remember it, too. You fail, GT. Sorry.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> No, I don't remember it when they called it that, because it was never called that.
> 
> It was the Reform Party of Canada. Then the Canadian Conservative Reform Alliance (no party). Then the Canadian Reform Conservative Alliance. Then the Canadian Alliance. Then the Conservative Party.
> 
> History fail.


Nope, you fail gt:

C.R.A.P - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Yeah, I thought you'd like that. Now repent, sinner!!!


Preach it, Brother! Amen!

And pass the wine...

Cheers


----------

